# Hiding furnace & water heater?



## coldinil (Jan 25, 2009)

I need something to hide my furnace and water heater. It has to be louvered or breathable so the furnace gets air to it. The problem is that it is 52" wide and 96" tall. There is a bamboo curtain that covers half the space now but it is 50 years old and falling apart. I don't want to make this an expensive deal. I don't want to have to do any framing. i was hoping to find some kind of bamboo curtain or slider but none that I have seen are 96' tall. Any ideas? TIA


----------

